# Dental Nurse Jobs



## Kelly83

Hey,

I'm a qualified dental nurse and have been for 3 years now. I have actually been dental nursing now though for 5 years.
I'm looking to relocate with my partner and son this year.
Can anyone help with where they suggest is best to look for this type of work? 
I've also been told that we would only be able to live somewhere where my job is most in demand. Is this true?
Any advice would be great.

Thanks : )


----------



## Healthwise

*Dental Nurse/Receptionist*



Kelly83 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm a qualified dental nurse and have been for 3 years now. I have actually been dental nursing now though for 5 years.
> I'm looking to relocate with my partner and son this year.
> Can anyone help with where they suggest is best to look for this type of work?
> I've also been told that we would only be able to live somewhere where my job is most in demand. Is this true?
> Any advice would be great.
> 
> Thanks : )


Hi Kelly,

We are a specialist dental recruitment company and we currently have a client who is looking for a dental receptionist full time and is willing to sponsor the right candidate. I am not sure if you have found a position yet but do let me know and I will try and help you with anything you need.

Thanks
Kate


----------



## Kelly83

Hi Kate,

Thanks for the reply. Unfortunately I haven't found a position yet but what you are offering sounds excellent.
Would you be able to tell me more like where the job is based?
Also if sponsorship is still something that would be considered I would be more then happy to forward my Resume and Cover Letter onto you.

Kelly


----------



## Healthwise

Hi Kelly,

Sure, the practice is in Brisbane and it is about 10 mins from the city centre. They are offering sponsorship to the right person. If you would like to email me through your cv and then I can contact you directly and have more of a chat about the position and time frames etc. I can't put my email address on here but you can go to our website and register that way.

Thanks

Kate


----------



## Kelly83

HI Kate,

What is the web address and I'll get it sent over straight away

Kelly


----------



## Kelly83

Hi Kate,

Think I have found you. I have sent my CV over to you

Kelly


----------



## smith360

Work as a dental nurse will be, for the right candidate, enjoyable, challenging, and fulfilling. You will need an enthusiasm for the trade, dedication and an ability to react well to different circumstances.


----------



## Kelly83

Hey,

Are you in Australia? Just wondering if you were the employer from what your post says.

Kelly


----------



## Kelly89

*dental nurse jobs*

Hi there

my name is also kelly and I am currently working as a dental nurse and looking to move to australia with my husband who is a qualified Joiner.
I dont really know where to start looking for a job but the lady kate seemed really helpful to you and was wondering what recruitment agency she is from and how i would go about contacting her as I need all the help I can get and for some reason I am not finding any helpful website apart from seeing this one. Did you ever find a position and go to australia?

I look forward to your reply

Kelly


----------



## Maxine-t

hi, i have just seen this post. Im also looking at moving to Australia next april with my boyfriend, I am a qualified dental nurse, and have been for 3 years now, and was wondering if either of you could help. give me some advice?? where is best place to look for dental nursing jobs?? is there many vacancies?? 
thanks xxx


----------



## Codie Dixon

I am a 21 year old girl that's had now been a qualified dental nurse for 2 years but have actually been training 4 years ago. I am looking to work in Australia hopefully it would be my dream to do my dream job in my dream place I just need information about how to immigrate there and job offers for dental nursing or sponsorships. Codie x


----------



## Shellie

*Sponsorship ❤*

Hey all I'm from uk and looking to move to Australia too, I absolutely love my job which I've been in nearly 3 years dental nursing and absolutely love Australia and would love to combine the two and for the past 7 years (yes 7 years) have tried to seek advice in moving to Australia. Within the 7 years a lot has happened job wise and tonight I actually happened to stumble across this forum and I don't know y I haven't found it before lol &#128513; I'm really excited and so happy to know its not just me and there are a lot of people wanting to move to Australia too. ...❤

So here I am after contacting random agents that i dont actually know are legit and sending my CV to dental practices with no replies as yet as I've sent 8 later on today... I don't even know where to start with visa stuff or if its just good to up and go to Australian immigration at the airport and apply for one there and then with crossed fingers or would I get arrested for doing that? ??? As u can see I'm totally lost in all this &#128533;


----------



## Deano6405

Can anybody help, I am a fully qualified Butcher living in the UK. I am 26 and have been qualified for 6 years. I am looking to go and work in Perth and was wondering if anybody knows of any job opportunities??


----------



## LindsaySabrina

Healthwise said:


> Hi Kelly,
> 
> We are a specialist dental recruitment company and we currently have a client who is looking for a dental receptionist full time and is willing to sponsor the right candidate. I am not sure if you have found a position yet but do let me know and I will try and help you with anything you need.
> 
> Thanks
> Kate


Hi Kate,

I wonder if I could also pick your brains, I'm a fully qualified dental nurse from the UK with 7 years experience. I'm currently working in the Cayman Islands but would like to move to Australia and find sponsored employment? Any advice you could give would be great

Many thanks,

Lindsay


----------



## megancpc

Hi Ladies,
Originally I'm from Townsville, Australia where I worked as a DA. My recommendation for new DA's coming to Aus is to aim to work in the Gold Coast / Brisbane area / Northern New South Wales area. Why, lots of work, fantastic location, a reasonable cost of living and can I say it loud enough "LIFESTYLE". While being a "Queenslander" has made me a little bias to the area I truly can see the benefits for someone new to the country. I personally spent time 6mths temping and working in this area. I lived in Burleigh Heads. From here I had temp work as far south at Banora Point/Kingscliff area (30/40min commute) to downtown Brisbane (1hour by train). Once you get on the M1 (pacific motorway) you're set! There is such a high concentration of Dental Offices in this area you will surely find either temp work to start you out and or a great permanent position. I do recommend you contact Kate from Healthwise, this lady knows her stuff and has a great client base. Good Luck on your big adventure.


----------



## mahajja

Maxine-t said:


> hi, i have just seen this post. Im also looking at moving to Australia next april with my boyfriend, I am a qualified dental nurse, and have been for 3 years now, and was wondering if either of you could help. give me some advice?? where is best place to look for dental nursing jobs?? is there many vacancies??
> thanks xxx


Dear Maxine, its also good to try out jobs online, there are a lot of Australian companies recruiting within your profession.Good luck, you will surely succeed.


----------



## bokie

Healthwise said:


> Hi Kelly,
> 
> We are a specialist dental recruitment company and we currently have a client who is looking for a dental receptionist full time and is willing to sponsor the right candidate. I am not sure if you have found a position yet but do let me know and I will try and help you with anything you need.
> 
> Thanks
> Kate


hi Healthwise,
I am a licensed Dentist here in the Philippines and soon to be immigrating to Australia, I am a Practicing Dentist for 19 yrs., do you think I am eligible for the position of Dental Nurse? Or what can you suggest? thank you...


----------



## rebeccaf

Hey Kate, do you operate in South Australia?


----------



## megancpc

Hi Shelly,
You need to look at what visa you would be eligible for first before leaving, you can do this online, The Australian Embassy website. Work visa's are usually issued prior to you leaving your home country. There are many options depending upon your age and circumstance.


----------



## megancpc

LindsaySabrina said:


> Hi Kate,
> 
> I wonder if I could also pick your brains, I'm a fully qualified dental nurse from the UK with 7 years experience. I'm currently working in the Cayman Islands but would like to move to Australia and find sponsored employment? Any advice you could give would be great
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Lindsay


Hi Lindsay,
I'm interested in how you found your job in the Caymans. How was your experience there as a DA?
Megan


----------



## skuchava

Healthwise said:


> Hi Kelly,
> 
> We are a specialist dental recruitment company and we currently have a client who is looking for a dental receptionist full time and is willing to sponsor the right candidate. I am not sure if you have found a position yet but do let me know and I will try and help you with anything you need.
> 
> Thanks
> Kate


Hi,

You mentioned you are in dental recruitment. Can I find a job as a Dental Assistant if I am new to dental industry but am going to enroll with the course Certificate III in Dental Assisting in Jan 2014. Perhaps, somebody can employ me without relevant work experience but providing that I'll commence my studies soon. I have a vast work experience of over 10 years working in admin positions (secretary, PA, team assistant, translator).
thank you!


----------



## rach26

*Dental Nurse*

Hi,
I am currently a registered senior dental nurse with 5 years experience in a busy practice, i also have the qualification for fluoride application and the lead decontamination certificate.I am planning on moving to Australia with my partner in the next couple of months and i was wondering if anyone could help me and give me any advise on any agency's out there and what requirements are needed as a dental nurse.
I would appreciate if anyone could help
many thanks 
Rach


----------

